# Vape shops MIGHT be safe from flavour ban



## Hooked (7/11/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/19)

confusing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/19)

For those of us who can't Youtube at work, mind giving a brief summary of the video please @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (7/11/19)

Sounds like a move to divide and conquer. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/19)

They’re shedding doubt to undermine the DC gathering of the 9th? She spoke but she said nothing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stillwaters (7/11/19)

Many words spoken, none understood. Typical government double-speak. 

Would be interesting to hear their definition of vaping and e-cigarettes and the differences between the two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (7/11/19)

It seems she doesn't understand the FDA's role at all. If e-cigarettes were different from vaping and the latter didn't fall under the FDA's jurisdiction, why are vape products required to get PMTAs?

At a guess, it's a ploy by the Trump administration to try and regain ground lost with vaping voters.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/19)

ivc_mixer said:


> For those of us who can't Youtube at work, mind giving a brief summary of the video please @Hooked ?



@ivx_mixer Sorry I don't have time to look at the video again now. So sorry ... perhaps you can look at it when you get home?


----------



## Hooked (8/11/19)

"Presidential adviser Kellyanne Conway suggested yesterday that the FDA does not have jurisdiction of vaping and vape shops, but the Food and Drug Administration disagrees. Find out more on this edition of industry insider."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/11/19)

And here is an interesting clip regarding cartridge based systems:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

